# Lancia Pocket Watch



## Andrec (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello,

I've had this watch for over 25 years. It was given to my dad and he gave it to me then. I don't know anything about it, I've not found anything on the web and I've taken it to a couple of jewellers but they couldn't give me any info other then one of them trying to take it from me!

If any one can inlighting me I'd appreciate. All I know is that it is swiss made and that it might be rare.

Thank you for your time,

Andre


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, Lancia is a trade mark from Ditisheim & Cie., Montres Vulcain (or Vulcain & Volta) from La Chaux-de-Fonds (still active), but I have some doubts if this company is the manufacturer of this watch. Can you show us a movement photo?

Regards,

Andreas


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

looks like it was made yesterday  , first time ive seen cows on a dial aswell , pic of movement would be interesting


----------



## Andrec (Jan 31, 2012)

thank you so much for your quick reply. I have never opened this watch so I'll take it to some one that can and will post the pic of the movement. thanks again!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like it's a 1970's watch i would say, something to do with the farming community. The hands being flat pressed brass indicates its modern age to it. The 19th Century Louis XV hands are hand made gold and have a rounded appearance when viewed from above. Dial on yours is still attractive if it is all enamel. I would expect a modern thin 17 jewel movement inside............ good photo's....... don't think its anything to do with the Lancia car company........


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

nice quirky watch, will be nice to see inside


----------

